# Ignition key



## aeitingon (Mar 21, 2005)

Is it a VW switchblade or Chrysler?


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Ignition key (aeitingon)*

Standard Chrysler integrated key. Nice design even if it doesn't fold.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Ignition key (classicjetta)*

yep, looks like this.


----------



## 2000JettaGLXVR6 (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Ignition key (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_yep, looks like this. 









That's a lot nicer than the cheapy switch blades, looks just like Merc keys.


----------



## biggiephat (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: Ignition key (2000JettaGLXVR6)*

its nice but im not familiar with it...so do you need to turn a key to turn the car on or how does this key actually work?


----------



## 2000JettaGLXVR6 (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Ignition key (biggiephat)*

You just stick it in and turn, like a regular key. A key slips out of the bottom to unlock the door in case the battery goes dead.


----------



## biggiephat (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: Ignition key (2000JettaGLXVR6)*

i gather thats what that little black square is that can move from left to right on the bottom of the key?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Ignition key (biggiephat)*

thats correct. 
also, that appears to be a key from a SEL-Premium trim level Routan. ALL the trim levels dont have all the functionality of that key, but i havent been able to read anywhere which levels have keys that do _what_
Brad


----------



## 2000JettaGLXVR6 (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Ignition key (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_thats correct. 
also, that appears to be a key from a SEL-Premium trim level Routan. ALL the trim levels dont have all the functionality of that key, but i havent been able to read anywhere which levels have keys that do _what_
Brad

S-No Power Doors
SE and SEL-Power Side Doors
SEL Premium-Power Side Doors and Rear Liftgate


----------



## biggiephat (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: Ignition key (2000JettaGLXVR6)*

i have a power rear liftgate on me SE...its fully loaded with all the options and RSE so thats probably why.


----------



## jbthompson (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: Ignition key (biggiephat)*

Yeah RSE adds the power lift gate to it.


----------



## 2000JettaGLXVR6 (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Ignition key (biggiephat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *biggiephat* »_i have a power rear liftgate on me SE...its fully loaded with all the options and RSE so thats probably why.

We need pics!


----------



## AZ_NaTiV (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re:*

My Direct TV remote has less buttons


----------



## biggiephat (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: Re: (AZ_NaTiV)*

hey the more functionality i have without touching the car the better lol


----------



## biggiephat (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: Ignition key (2000JettaGLXVR6)*

ill take pics when i actually get it. i ordered it late september from work and it says that itll be at the dealership the 2nd week of november...though it might come sooner...from my experience they like to overshoot the date


----------



## NGUSPEED (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: Ignition key (2000JettaGLXVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2000JettaGLXVR6* »_


bhb399mm said:


> yep, looks like this.






bhb399mm said:


> That's a lot nicer than the cheapy switch blades, looks just like Merc keys.


That is a Mercedes Key http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## barrelbronco (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: Ignition key (2000JettaGLXVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2000JettaGLXVR6* »_
That's a lot nicer than the cheapy switch blades, looks just like Merc keys.


actually the switch blades are worlds nicer in my opinion, the chrysler ones are cheap feeling.


----------



## screensaver (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: Ignition key (aeitingon)*

does anyone have photos and specs on what the factory REMOTE START key fob looks like?
John
screensaver at cox.net


----------



## barrelbronco (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: Ignition key (screensaver)*

check out the picture of the key above a few posts, its on the key fob. its the button with 2x and the circular arrow.


----------



## screensaver (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: Ignition key (aeitingon)*

What is the range on the REMOTE START feature?


----------



## DarkNeo (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: Ignition key (screensaver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *screensaver* »_What is the range on the REMOTE START feature?

U saw last weeks topgear??


----------

